# For the males



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you have a GF or wife or BF or domestic partner?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Eh, I picked "_Not currently, but I used to have at least one of the above."_, but I don't really count it.

Can't wait to see how this poll stacks up with the "For the ladies" poll. :|


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a girlfriend.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

My right hand is my romantic partner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, never. Always alone. How depressing.
I am used to it.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

C'est la vie.

I'm surprised that the numbers for women seem very similar to our numbers so far though.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I would need to leave the house and be friendly in order to find one. :afr


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Another doomed attempt to prove the theory that girls have it easier with romance than boys, as far as SA is concerned....I love these things opcorn


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Another doomed attempt to prove the theory that girls have it easier with romance than boys, as far as SA is concerned....I love these things opcorn


oh is that what this is?:b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Resonance said:


> Another doomed attempt to prove the theory that girls have it easier with romance than boys, as far as SA is concerned....I love these things opcorn


So far the percentage for men who chose "never" is considerably higher than the girls thread.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Voted for the last one but I don't find it depressing at all.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

aye, single.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Alpha males get all the girls, like in any animal herd. I guess I am a omega male. Never, but I wonder why poll-maker added "_How depressing"_ in the end?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

nemesis1 said:


> My right hand is my romantic partner.


Yeah forget the two-step, the five knuckle shuffle is where it's at. lol


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Kind of sad that 70% of us picked the last option. :lol


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn, the results are pretty awful.



nemesis1 said:


> My right hand is my romantic partner.


This.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In the past but not currently, and not worried about it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Futures said:


> So far the percentage for men who chose "never" is considerably higher than the girls thread.


I'm not voting in the other one since I _know _what's going to happen. :b I'm sure other women have noticed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

TWO GIRLS POSTING IN A ROW WHATTT.

We just burst into your treehouse yes we did.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

three! three crashed the clubhouse!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Girl cooties are everywhere!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ yep, I'm sprayin em all over the place.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus the leprechaun put the moves on me once. But that doesn't count. He was high on whiskey at the time


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ when is he not high on whiskey?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

COOOTIES EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BURN THE TREEHOUSE, BURN ITTT TO THE GROOOWWNNNDDDDDDD

also lol @ Ultras motives for both threads.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I shall dance on the ashes!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> ^ when is he not high on whiskey?


He never drinks on Monday mornings until 11am.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

of course not. that is his pot smoking time.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

9 vs 40 as of this post...

*sigh*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Nintendo said:


> You owe me a car wash.


it's okay. clown cars are small.

(joking! don't squash me with your big shoe!)


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm not voting in the other one since I _know _what's going to happen. :b I'm sure other women have noticed.


Now you have me scared. :b What's going to happen?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

rickthegreat said:


> Now you have me scared. :b What's going to happen?


:afr


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

where's the "no, never. so far alone. oh well." option?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kos said:


> Voted for the last one but I don't find it depressing at all.


You're only 19. Wait another decade or two and if you're still in that position you may well find it depressing to be alone.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Resonance said:


> Another doomed attempt to prove the theory that girls have it easier with romance than boys, as far as SA is concerned....I love these things opcorn


Am I that transparent?:lol

I need not comment. The poll results speak very loud & very clear I think.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

women have it easier than bitter men with gun avatars?


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

^ Fingertips, I think it's the last one. "No, never. Always alone. How depressing." Go vote. :b

I like "Yes, I have 2 or more of the above." Dude,I have 5 or more of the above. Two wives, two girlfriends. And one butler. A harem in Dubai. And a goat. Occasionally, we all get together and drink and play Wii. I am...the most interesting man in the *world*.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> ...I need not comment. The poll results speak very loud & very clear I think.


They do indeed. Let's all go get drunk. Come join me and my harem. :b


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry i'm not a male but I did a vote for the last option....in this poll (sorry, i didnt see the other one...)

I do not think males or females have any advantages over each other when comes to a relationship...in fact i'm reaching 23 this year and I honestly, honestly do not foresee any attachment. I'm working in jobs that have extremely excruciating long hours and stress, that I lost all sexual desires and failed to upkeep my appearance (if i have one).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

fingertips said:


> women have it easier than bitter men with gun avatars?


I'd like to address the issue of the gun avatar. I use it to make a very clear political statement. I'm a libertarian. I very strongly support freedom of all types including the right to bear arms, arms that unfortunately are in some cases required to defend freedom by force. Libertarians are not violent and only support the use of force in the defense of rights.

Those who are NRA members might have noticed the slogan printed on membership cards is "Freedom through Strength."

I've been on SAS since October 2002, so 7.5 years and have only used some type of gun avatar for a couple of those years. The response to me has not changed due to my avatar as far as I can tell in any negative way. In fact, the gun avatar seems to work in getting me noticed by others who share my pro-gun views, including women that you'd never suspect. There are others on SAS who share my views, but avoid expressing them openly due to risk of Crucifixion.

As for being bitter, well, what can I say. Within days I turn 37 still with with no relationship, no realistic chance of ever working, and things have gone so very wrong for me in life over decades. Like many on SAS, I'm not a happy camper.

You've just given me another poll topic: "Are you bitter?" Thanks. It's not easy finding new questions to ask when all the good one were taken years ago.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Resonance said:


> Another doomed attempt to prove the theory that girls have it easier with romance than boys, as far as SA is concerned....I love these things opcorn


Waiiit..
Is that really the purpose of these polls? :blank


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Hoth said:


> I take it your conclusion is that we single males are disadvantaged and deserve pity while the single women here are all losers who deserve it for being repulsive enough to repel guys despite their obvious advantages.
> 
> My conclusion is that the poll results could be anything and you'd draw the same conclusions. And my other conclusion is that about 75% of SASers are single, which is about what I'd have figured, and isn't really that bad when you consider the average age is pretty young.


Those are some pretty big assumptions you're making about UltraShy there, Hoth. Have you ever considered that perhaps his conclusion is simply that there are more single males than single females here?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

These polls are not an attempt to see whose SA is worse. I keep telling y'all - guys and gals have anxiety in some of the same areas, and others total opposites.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised at the, "No, Never"'s.

You're probably better off not know what you're missing, it only makes the loneliness that much more painful.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

nope. all the women i have been around lately are of the afraid or hates other women and cant compete with them variety. 

i want an alpha *****.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Those are some pretty big assumptions you're making about UltraShy there, Hoth. Have you ever considered that perhaps his conclusion is simply that there are more single males than single females here?


Thank you for standing up for me.

It's hard not to notice that while being single is quite common for both genders on SAS, having no partner is considerably more common for males. That's what the numbers tell us. That's what anybody who reads posts on SAS already knows. Make what you will of this gender discrepancy -- all I can say with certainty is that it exists.

I can think of reasons why. Men are generally expected to make the first move, something those with SA typically suck at. This is clearly a disadvantage when you're male and have SA. Women also have a biological need to get a partner more rapidly if they want kids since fertility has gone way down by the time they're my age. Such biological urgency doesn't exist for men, though it would probably be a good idea to have kids early enough that both of you aren't in diapers at that same time.:lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted "no, never" because although I had some short lived experiences in highschool I don't consider that worth anything at my age now. I'm always alone & have been for years


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Thank you for standing up for me.
> 
> It's hard not to notice that while being single is quite common for both genders on SAS, having no partner is considerably more common for males. That's what the numbers tell us. That's what anybody who reads posts on SAS already knows. Make what you will of this gender discrepancy -- all I can say with certainty is that it exists.
> 
> I can think of reasons why. Men are generally expected to make the first move, something those with SA typically suck at. This is clearly a disadvantage when you're male and have SA. Women also have a biological need to get a partner more rapidly if they want kids since fertility has gone way down by the time they're my age. Such biological urgency doesn't exist for men, though it would probably be a good idea to have kids early enough that both of you aren't in diapers at that same time.:lol


My pleasure. Sometimes, really genuine and good guys get maligned for talking about gender on here.

Maybe make a poll for guys vs. girls when it comes to friends? I have a feeling that it might go the other way: that more men might have friends than women. But who knows.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow we are getting owned by the girls on this one  (not that I've contributed to this thread/poll positively anways )


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

i used to until i over-inflated her.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

none, never. Atleast, I am in good company here:yes



rocky said:


> i used to until i over-inflated her.


lol, also your sig. is hilarious.



BetaBoy90 said:


> (not that I've contributed to this thread/poll positively anways )


http://knowyourmeme.com/i/3866/original/nfNeT7YvTozx0cv7ze3mplZpo1_500.gif


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

<--- "_Not currently, but I used to have at least one of the above._ "


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

nemesis1 said:


> my right hand is my romantic partner.


lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not currently, been divorced now for many years with no replacement.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

kos said:


> Voted for the last one but I don't find it depressing at all.


This. Well at least most times, I don't think so.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, never.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

no, never


----------

